# Deer antlers



## pedirn308 (Dec 13, 2012)

I finally got my 3.5 mo old GSD situated with new food (Acana) and he has no more diarrhea. I got him a deer antler today for a chew toy which he LOVES. By the end of the day he progressed to diarrhea. Not sure if this is the antler causing this. I read in 1 place online that they contain a lot of protein which may cause it. Any thoughts or experiences? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Possibility, my old dog would get it from rawhide. It may just not sit will with the pup yet.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm learning that GSD bellies are sensitive. Any little change can cause loose stools. At least that is the case with Rocco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pedirn308 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm totally realizing the sensitive tummy thing as well LOL. He'll have like 2 days of perfect poops and then all of a sudden nasty diarrhea then back to normal....driving me nuts.


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

My dog is the same way. He loves his antler, but it gives him diarrhea for a couple of days if he even gets a little marrow out of it. I've just taken it away and added it to the list of things to never give him unless I want to wake up every two hours to let him out.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

